
Ask HN: “eventually consistent” SSH client for laggy mobile connection? - 19eightyfour
Working on high speed rail, connection is generally reliable but cuts in and out. If there was an SSH client that could allow you to continue working ( say in a text editor &#x2F; vim ), and then eventually sync when the connection is back, without the poor experience of surfacing the disconnection and requiring input to reconnect...that would probably work well. Is there any such software for this?
======
phillipseamore
Have you tried Mosh? [https://mosh.org/](https://mosh.org/)

~~~
19eightyfour
No. I'll take a look, thanks.

------
detaro
In addition to Mosh for handling short connection losses, if you primarily
edit files in vim it might be better to look into editing files over ssh/scp
in a locally running vim instance.

~~~
19eightyfour
That's a cool idea.

